# Who uses their AVR to do video processing?



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

And why? I use mine as a video switch only having one HDMI cable going to the display. All processing is done either by the BluRay player or by the display itsself (satellite receiver)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I use my TX-NR3008 to upsample my Cisco Cable Box to 1080p/24. The HQV Reon VX in the 3008 is honestly excellent. I also use ISF Night Mode through it. While the HQV Vida is no doubt even better, Reon has been Bench Tested many times and really does an excellent job.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree with JJ. My 3008 does better processing than any of my sources. I haven't taken the time to do comparisons between the 3008 and my projector, but I suspect they would be closely matched.


----------

